# Spraying Deck Stain/Sealer



## JacksonPaintCo

I am trying to gain more information on a system to efficiently do deck stripping, brightening, and sealing. I've found a waterbourne sealer that doesn't require the deck to be dry to apply (just no standing water).

My question is: Do you use an airless sprayer to apply sealer? A regular pump up sprayer? Roller? Brush?

The spindles seem to be the most time consuming and I don't want to blow money on a sprayer if it doesn't work well. Thanks


----------



## MAK-Deco

We brush all our decks with oil transparent... No sprayers


----------



## tsunamicontract

don't even try rolling it. it all goes between the cracks. The best way to do it is brush. I usually use a 6in block brush on a 4-8 pole and do the whole thing standing up. Might work to spray on with a pump sprayer and backbrush with like a 12 in brush if you could find the right one.


----------



## Tonyg

Airless and back brush


----------



## Faron79

*Forget the sprayer...*

Great advice above!
Get a 4" or 6" Wooster stainer-brush. Screw in a broom-handle and stand up doing the deck floor.

The stain you're talking about I believe, is the Cabot SPF series.
* Good idea....BUT...it required the use of the SPF cleaner.
* We had this stuff at our store.
* The colors SUCKED...we could hardly GIVE the stuff away!!!
* We actually DID donate a dozen gallons or so going into the fall season a couple ears ago.

Oh well, live and learn!

Faron


----------



## [email protected]

tsunamicontract said:


> don't even try rolling it. it all goes between the cracks. The best way to do it is brush. I usually use a 6in block brush on a 4-8 pole and do the whole thing standing up.


I agree... do NOT roll it! :no:

Brushing worked for me too. My last deck was a little simple 10'x20' with no railings or steps and the 6" block brush with a pole was the ticket! :thumbsup:

I used Deckscapes stain & sealer remover followed by Revive (brightener) then top coated with the Oil based Toner. Worked great! 

J


----------



## JacksonPaintCo

Excellent. Thanks for all the advice.

For the oil based products, are you waiting a couple of dry days before application?


----------



## johnisimpson

oil stains will need at least a couple dry days before they are applied. some oil products are available that can go on damp wood but they will have been modified with something like an acrylic additive and are then called alkyd oils. personally, i prefer an oil based stain.


----------



## Mike's QP

how do you get into the cracks if you dont get right down there and jam the brush into it?


----------

